# Orbitz vs. Cheap Tickets



## Judy (May 30, 2009)

I usually book directly with a hotel to avoid extra fees, but this time I've found that Orbitz and Cheap Tickets have a deal that the hotel isn't offering. It's a much better price, even with the fees added in. Orbitz and Cheap Ticket's prices are exactly the same for the hotel/dates/room type I want.  Which of these two booking agencies is better?  Or are they the same company by different names?


----------



## x3 skier (May 30, 2009)

Judy said:


> I usually book directly with a hotel to avoid extra fees, but this time I've found that Orbitz and Cheap Tickets have a deal that the hotel isn't offering. It's a much better price, even with the fees added in. Orbitz and Cheap Ticket's prices are exactly the same for the hotel/dates/room type I want.  Which of these two booking agencies is better?  Or are they the same company by different names?



I've used Obitz once or twice but generally I go there just to see some airline prices. If I want to book anything, I go to the airline web site for the same flights and avoid any fees. I also feel more comfortable booking direct in case of any problems.

If it were me, I would use the same approach with hotels as most have a guarantee to match any listed price. I would quote or email the price to the hotel or chain as see if they will match.

Cheers


----------



## ScoopKona (May 30, 2009)

Judy, I have found the same thing...

And sometimes it's bloody inconvenient to call a foreign hotel that doesn't seem to answer e-mail. I've booked several hotels using Orbitz. I hate the fees, but sometimes it's the least expensive option.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 30, 2009)

Judy said:


> Orbitz and Cheap Ticket's prices are exactly the same for the hotel/dates/room type I want.  Which of these two booking agencies is better?  Or are they the same company by different names?



Judy,

Orbitz owns Cheap Tickets - see this link for more info on Orbitz and other companies under their umbrella - from wikipedia

Richard


----------



## djs (May 30, 2009)

One important thing to keep in mind is that cancellation policies often differ from on-line agencies and booking directly.  If you know for a fact that you'll be needing the room on the night you are booking, then the Orbitz option may not be so bad.  If getting a room upgrade or higher floor/better view is important the chances are probably better when booking through the hotel (though that doesn't mean you won't get an upgrade when booking through Orbitz).


----------

